
In Defense of Uber’s Awful Sydney Surge Pricing - jonphillips06
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/12/16/in-defense-of-uber-s-awful-sydney-surge-pricing.html
======
paulhauggis
I don't consider it price gouging. If they don't raise the price during this
time, they will lose money because of the situation (lots of traffic and roads
blocked off, lack of clients/ability to get clients during this time).

Uber customers also didn't need to use the service at all. There are plenty of
other alternatives (as mentioned in the article).

